# any truth to this???



## newbie (Oct 27, 2009)

Saw this story when it came out.  It has been bothering me ever since.  I remember when the same thing happened with the story about the al-qaeda operative (ali muhammed) who supposedly (according to the media) was an ex-Green Beret.  Turns out that he was ex-egyptian army, and worked as a supply sergeant at fort Bragg, but was never an SF soldier.  The Media did a good job trying to muck up SF's reputation back then, and it seems they might be at it again.  I couldn't find any posts relating to this, so I thought Id throw one out there.  If this is breaching OPSEC, I appologise.  Just, if it's not true, then people should be told.  This is from the NEW YORK POST.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/who_is_al_amriki_glWMLB0KGyHPMS1fUXEW7L



> "He is the rare caucasian face in al Qaeda's online propaganda videos. No one knows his name. In jihadi circles, he is simply known as "The American." What is known is that he is one of the most high-ranking officials within the terrorist group and goes by Sheikh Abu Mansoor al-Amriki. He is currently in Somalia, training new recruits to al-Shabab - many of them American boys of Somali descent. It has been reported that he is an American Muslim, ex-US Special Forces, one of a handful who were sent unofficially to fight in Bosnia in about 1992, though the American government hasn't confirmed those reports."


I hope it's total BS...


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have a link to the full article? I'd like to read it. There's always an X somebody doing or claiming something.....:2c:


----------



## newbie (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/who_is_al_amriki_glWMLB0KGyHPMS1fUXEW7L

not much more there.  Just another short paragraph. But there's tonnes more on this guy if you do a google search.  There's a few sources out there that report him as being Ex-SF.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a video interview with the 'American':

http://www.lespeakeasy.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3301

not.


----------



## dknob (Oct 27, 2009)

The guy in the 2001 interview looks nothing like Al-Amriki today.

Regardless, I hope he is on top of the HOA's HVT list.


----------



## QC (Oct 28, 2009)

A link to a (free) downloadable pdf. on Al Shabab, which mentions the American connection. 

http://www.aspi.org.au/publications/publication_details.aspx?ContentID=226&pubtype=-1


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 28, 2009)

newbie said:


> Saw this story when it came out.  It has been bothering me ever since.  I remember when the same thing happened with the story about the al-qaeda operative (ali muhammed) who supposedly (according to the media) was an ex-Green Beret.  Turns out that he was ex-egyptian army, and worked as a supply sergeant at fort Bragg, but was never an SF soldier.  The Media did a good job trying to muck up SF's reputation back then, and it seems they might be at it again.  I couldn't find any posts relating to this, so I thought Id throw one out there.  If this is breaching OPSEC, I appologise.  Just, if it's not true, then people should be told.  This is from the NEW YORK POST.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/who_is_al_amriki_glWMLB0KGyHPMS1fUXEW7L
> 
> ...




http://www.ctc.usma.edu/harmony/profile_pdf/Ali-Mohammed.pdf

This is a profile of the man I believe you're referring to as the Egyptian-American. I think this may be a case of people assigning the alleged exploits  several different personalities to one actual person. 

As for Abu Ibrahim Al Amriki, that's interesting.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 28, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> http://www.ctc.usma.edu/harmony/profile_pdf/Ali-Mohammed.pdf
> 
> This is a profile of the man I believe you're referring to as the Egyptian-American. I think this may be a case of people assigning the alleged exploits  several different personalities to one actual person.
> 
> As for Abu Ibrahim Al Amriki, that's interesting.



Very nice, thanks for the link, Jim.


----------



## dknob (Oct 28, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> http://www.ctc.usma.edu/harmony/profile_pdf/Ali-Mohammed.pdf
> 
> This is a profile of the man I believe you're referring to as the Egyptian-American. I think this may be a case of people assigning the alleged exploits  several different personalities to one actual person.
> 
> As for Abu Ibrahim Al Amriki, that's interesting.



Wow, thats unbelievable. He could have been stopped years before all these developments, our judicial system is so broken.


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

*info*

regarding ali mohamed.  There is an interesting chapter in the book "the mission, the men, and me" regarding a personal interview between the author and mohamed which describes mohamed as sort of a confused, accidental terrorist. Clearly not the hateful mastermind that is portrayed in so many other sources who have no first hand interviews with him.  The author of the book is also not someone who would be tricked easily.  Not sure how true it all is, but the book alone is worth a read.:2c:


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 28, 2009)

newbie said:


> regarding ali mohamed.  There is an interesting chapter in the book "the mission, the men, and me" regarding a personal interview between the author and mohamed which describes mohamed as sort of a confused, accidental terrorist. Clearly not the hateful mastermind that is portrayed in so many other sources who have no first hand interviews with him.  The author of the book is also not someone who would be tricked easily.  Not sure how true it all is, but the book alone is worth a read.:2c:





I've seen Ali portrayed as such in other descriptions. Also, there is a lot of confusion from the print media on who this man is and the timeline of events leading up to 2006. 

Maybe he's a creature of the Coldwar era. It would seem unthinkable for him to get into the American military and make it into the Special Operations Command. But from the beginning, Special Forces has included foreign born soldiers specifically for their language and cultural utility.

Maybe he's one of those missing link people between the Islamic Brotherhood of the 80's and Al Qaeda. One news clip says he was discharged  (or perhaps pressured to resign)  the Egyptian military for islamist tendencies. His father was a low ranking officer in the Egyptian military. Wouldn't this be the type of person drawn to the Muslim brotherhood, or groups similar to them.
What's written about him is so convoluted (especially for someon like me without a special operations background) it's not clear what his allegiance or significance was to either the West, the Muslim Brotherhood, or Al Qaeda, even after 9/11. 



The correct answer could be that his allegiance was to his wallet alone.


----------

